# Android Market: Risiko durch Ferninstallation [Update]



## Newsfeed (7 Februar 2011)

Die Möglichkeit, Apps über den Webstore von Android Market zu installieren, ist zwar praktisch. Sie erleichert Kriminellen aber auch den Angriff auf Android-Geräte.

Weiterlesen...


----------

